# Closest EPL team to Brixton



## babybrixton (Apr 18, 2007)

Just trying to learn more about Brixton... what is the closest EPL (and/or Championship) team to Brixton?  Also, what football club do most Brixtonians (is that a word?) support?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 18, 2007)

Premiership is probably Chelsea, Championship either Millwall or Crystal Palace at a guess. Why?

Brixtonians seem to support whoever they want, like the rest of the country - loads of Man Utd & Chelsea tops around. And Jamaica, obviously...


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 18, 2007)

IME crystal palace seems to be the popular choice around here.


----------



## Andy the Don (Apr 18, 2007)

Brixon is supposed to be solid Chelsea. Well my local (when I lived in the area) just off Brixton Hill was a Chelsea pub full of old headhunters. With some Arsenal, Palace & the odd Spurs thrown in..


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2007)

I've started following Dulwich FC as I can't get to my home team (Brighton) much and would bite my own arm off before supporting Palace or Millwall. 
They play next to the big Sainsburys in Dulwich.


----------



## zenie (Apr 18, 2007)

Chelsea you know it makes sense 

I wanna go and see Fisher Athletic though


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

Cardiff City. Or Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 18, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Brixon is supposed to be solid Chelsea. Well my local (when I lived in the area) just off Brixton Hill was a Chelsea pub full of old headhunters. With some Arsenal, Palace & the odd Spurs thrown in..



I think that used to be the case before some of the more obvious NF pubs were razed in the Brixton riots.
 

I recall Chelsea and their fans not enjoying the best of reputations in Brixton in the past, but perhaps it was just my group and the days of 'chelsea smiles' and other lovely tales

Things are different now of course, but my gut feel and pub observations suggest that Arsenal's the best supported London club in Brixton, with a fair few ManU gloryboys aaround as well. 

Crytal Palace is arguably the closest club mind, and there were a fair few Wimbledon supporters around once <sniff>


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2007)

Unfortunatley Arsenal is the best supported club in brix from what i can tell. I assume partially at least, due to the fact they have a number of African players, and Brixton has a number of African residents..

Until the backstage stopped showing their dodgy arabic feed, it was definitely an interesting place to be whenever the Arse were on..


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 18, 2007)

brixton is a chelsea area?  really, i haven't noticed... there are a fair few man u shirts around, and the arsenal games seem most popular in the pubs.


----------



## zenie (Apr 18, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> brixton is a chelsea area?  really, i haven't noticed... there are a fair few man u shirts around, and the arsenal games seem most popular in the pubs.



Geographically yeh and hiostorically

But Arsenal's a lot more 'multicultural'


----------



## tarannau (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, the stinking racists in the Windsor Castle used to be Chelsea fans. I sadly remember the flags. There certainly hasn't been a big Chelsea pub in Brixton for a good few years - even Man City could boast a bigger contingent  in the old Commercial.

Today, I only know one long term Brixtonian who's a old Chelsea fan. The others are blow-ins, likeable enough if I'm honest.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanna get into supporting Dulwich Hamlet (alongside Leicester.. will be difficult in a few seasons when Leicester have sunk to the same league ). Might go on Sat.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Today, I only know one long term Brixtonian who's a old Chelsea fan. The others are blow-ins, likeable enough if I'm honest.



i know of more WHU fans in brixton than chelsea ones!


----------



## jpm (Apr 18, 2007)

How the crow flies, try this

http://www.hopewiser.com/cgi-bin/proximity.cgi

3.38 miles Chelsea Football Club 
4.09 miles Crystal Palace Football Club 
4.16 miles Millwall Football Club 
4.30 miles Fulham Football Club Ltd 
6.11 miles Queens Park Rangers Football Club 
7.50 miles Arsenal Football Club 
7.89 miles Brentford Football & Sports Club Ltd 
7.91 miles Charlton Athletic Football Club 
9.11 miles West Ham United Football Club 
9.12 miles Leyton Orient Football Club Ltd


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

Type  Brixton in Google. First football related result = urban75. 
What team was urban75 inspired by? Cardiff City.
Ergo, Cardiff City is the de facto team for all Brixtonites.

QED. HTH. HAND.


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2007)

don't be a sheep.

make up your own mind.

support west ham.

you know it makes sense.


----------



## hektik (Apr 18, 2007)

must be chelsea, surely, seeing as the South Chelsea College is there.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2007)

hektik said:
			
		

> must be chelsea, surely, seeing as the South Chelsea College is there.



What about Fulham Timber Merchants, though, of Acre Lane?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2007)

London init. 1/2 to an hour you can get to any of them - even my lot at the scenic end of Sevn Sisters Road.


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2007)

In the heart of Brixton: Brighton Terrace.

Last home game of the season on Saturday for Dulwich, should be a good one. A win might possibly give them a play off place.
http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/league-table.php


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Apr 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Type  Brixton in Google. First football related result = urban75.
> What team was urban75 inspired by? Cardiff City.
> Ergo, Cardiff City is the de facto team for all Brixtonites.
> 
> QED. HTH. HAND.




Hereford United supporter here. I remember the days when we were expected to trounce Cardiff on the pitch and give the fans a good hiding down by the Cattle Market.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 18, 2007)

ringo said:
			
		

> In the heart of Brixton: Brighton Terrace.



*ahem*


http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....IXTON (LONDON), SW9&lang=&db=GB&keepicon=true

Any questions?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

RushcroftRoader said:
			
		

> Hereford United supporter here. I remember the days when we were expected to trounce Cardiff on the pitch and give the fans a good hiding down by the Cattle Market.


Bless. What's it like to live in a weird alternative reality?

Looks up Hereford's "honours." Discovers that this is as good as it got:

# Second Division (now Football League Championship): Best Season: 22nd position (1976-77)

*Pats them on the head, sympathetically.


----------



## potential (Apr 18, 2007)

millwall fc is the closest to brixton then chelsea


----------



## tippee (Apr 19, 2007)

The Chelsea slags might be nasty racist fuckers but at least they were around when their team were shite.

What's
Happening
U
Fuckin
Cunts


----------



## supercity (Apr 19, 2007)

Can I just say that Dulwich Hamlet is a great day out, especially at this time of year. You don't get people knitting in the stands at the Premier League any more. Go once, if only for the smell of embrocation.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2007)

supercity said:
			
		

> Can I just say that Dulwich Hamlet is a great day out, especially at this time of year. You don't get people knitting in the stands at the Premier League any more. Go once, if only for the smell of embrocation.


Indeed. Check out the pics!

http://www.urban75.org/london/dulwich-hamlet-fc.html

Woohoo! urban75 is now #1 and #2  in Google for "dulwich hamlet photos"


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2007)

Was going to start a seperate thread, but this seems the place to ask:

Biking round the south circ the other day, as you go past Dulwich Park you see a pitch claiming to be the home of Peckham Town FC - does anyone know anything about em?


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2007)

tippee said:
			
		

> The Chelsea slags might be nasty racist fuckers but at least they were around when their team were shite.
> 
> What's
> Happening
> ...



what's your point caller?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Was going to start a seperate thread, but this seems the place to ask:
> 
> Biking round the south circ the other day, as you go past Dulwich Park you see a pitch claiming to be the home of Peckham Town FC - does anyone know anything about em?


I think I'm a convert:
Here's the squad in 05:





Nelson Mandella Stadium:





Their next game is a semi-final (of what I dont know) against  Carrib Reserves (also from that neck o the woods). Have emailed to find out the date.

Here's their website:
http://www.peckhamtownfc.com/SeniorTeam/seniors/homepage.html

Nickname: THe Trotters!


----------



## Bazza (Apr 19, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Today, I only know one long term Brixtonian who's a old Chelsea fan. The others are blow-ins, likeable enough if I'm honest.



I'm a blow in, and proud!! 

There was a website where you can work out the nearest ground from your postcode. 

Milwall (at 3 point something miles) was a point something or other fraction nearer than my team CHELSEA!!!!! 

Watching Chelsea games in the pubs in Brixton is a fucker though....Especially if it's a Champions League Wednesday or something. Pubs seem to opt for Liverpool/Arsenal/United, which I find a disgrace. Then, in a game against these teams, feeling in the minority. 

I was on a tube which was full of Arsenal fans after the Bolton game the other day.....Tube was full of them at Warren Street, about one was left by the time we got to Brixton. When I come back from the Bridge, there's normally a few getting off each tube.


----------



## Andy the Don (Apr 19, 2007)

tippee said:
			
		

> The Chelsea slags might be nasty racist fuckers but at least they were around when their team were shite.



Were they bollocks... by viewing the below we can see that in 1982/83 whilst in the second division the average attendance was 12,672 (Inc an attendance of just over 6,000 against Cambridge Utd), in 1987/88 whilst in Div 1 ave attendance was 17,694, even in 1994 when Chelsea got to the FA Cup final there was still a sub 20,000 average attendance..   

So don't give us the old guff about Chelsea supporters being ultra loyal.. Ultra loyal is seeing your team being relegated 9 divisions & 4 leagues & still having average attendances of over 3,000.

E2A: My source http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/england.htm


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 19, 2007)

supercity said:
			
		

> Can I just say that Dulwich Hamlet is a great day out, especially at this time of year. You don't get people knitting in the stands at the Premier League any more. Go once, if only for the smell of embrocation.




having seen the colours they play in, i've decided that dulwich hamlet are the non-league team for me.  well, now that D&R are some sort of achievers, that is.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 19, 2007)

oh, and i saw a chelsea fan in herne hill this morning.  if that counts.


----------



## tippee (Apr 19, 2007)

Look I hate Chelsea almost as much as I hate Millwall.

Their support at the Boleyn last night was pathetic.

What I was saying was when they were shit and were getting shit crowds in low numbers, there were a lot of dodgy characters.  

Whereas now their (still shit) crowd is full of gloryhunting daytrippers.(and that's being polite.)   






			
				Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Were they bollocks... by viewing the below we can see that in 1982/83 whilst in the second division the average attendance was 12,672 (Inc an attendance of just over 6,000 against Cambridge Utd), in 1987/88 whilst in Div 1 ave attendance was 17,694, even in 1994 when Chelsea got to the FA Cup final there was still a sub 20,000 average attendance..
> 
> So don't give us the old guff about Chelsea supporters being ultra loyal.. Ultra loyal is seeing your team being relegated 9 divisions & 4 leagues & still having average attendances of over 3,000.
> 
> E2A: My source http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/england.htm


----------



## babybrixton (Apr 22, 2007)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Premiership is probably Chelsea, Championship either Millwall or Crystal Palace at a guess. Why?
> 
> Brixtonians seem to support whoever they want, like the rest of the country - loads of Man Utd & Chelsea tops around. And Jamaica, obviously...


Hey thanks... we were just curious.

Thinking of naming our son Brixton (we're not from the UK) - just wanted to make sure Brixtonians team of choice wasn't a horrible one - ha ha ha!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 22, 2007)

babybrixton said:
			
		

> Hey thanks... we were just curious.
> 
> Thinking of naming our son Brixton (we're not from the UK) - just wanted to make sure Brixtonians team of choice wasn't a horrible one - ha ha ha!



ooh - good name!!


----------



## babybrixton (Sep 17, 2007)

It's great to read all of these responses!  Brixton is such an amazing area - and it's hard to believe that there are so many quality football clubs within 10 miles of Brixton!  Thanks for all of the responses...  Not being from the UK - I was really curious, especially now that I have a newborn baby boy with the name Brixton!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 17, 2007)

not football but i once saw a guy in brixton with a hanshin tigers top


so i guess distance doesn't matter


though i can see him singing Rokko Oroshi

and i'm desperate to make  a joke about the brixton KFC right about now...


----------



## tbaldwin (Sep 17, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Were they bollocks... by viewing the below we can see that in 1982/83 whilst in the second division the average attendance was 12,672 (Inc an attendance of just over 6,000 against Cambridge Utd), in 1987/88 whilst in Div 1 ave attendance was 17,694, even in 1994 when Chelsea got to the FA Cup final there was still a sub 20,000 average attendance..
> 
> So don't give us the old guff about Chelsea supporters being ultra loyal.. Ultra loyal is seeing your team being relegated 9 divisions & 4 leagues & still having average attendances of over 3,000.
> 
> E2A: My source http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/england.htm



In those days Chelsea would regularly take more than 3,000 fans to places like Rotherham and Wigan. Over 10,000 when they went to Derby!!!
And as for comparison to the loyalty of erm er Franchise Wimbledon FC....Lets not forget that Wimbledons average crowds at Plough Lane were the lowest in every division they played in. They got crowds of 3,000 against the likes of Everton!!!!


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Sep 17, 2007)

No tommy, you can't say anything good about Chelsea on here it's not allowed. I was brought up in the Brixton area in the 60's -70's and at that time it was a solid  Chelsea area, there used to be a huge teenage football firm called the Stockwell mob, drawn from all the local estates including Loughborough estate, anyone who had worn an arsenal shirt around there then, would have been in fear of their life. I went to school locally and nearly everyone supported Chelsea black and white, but then football support has changed in London, it's much more spread out now, have recently watched Chelsea in pubs in north London in which half the pub was supporting Chelsea. It's also bollocks to suggest that all Chelsea supporters are Nazis, we may have had more than our fair share in the past, but that has all changed now. Chelsea supporters are no more inclined to far right beliefs than the supporters of any other club you care to mention, anyway the ginger pig was an arsenal supporter I believe.


----------



## newbie (Sep 18, 2007)

boy?  are you sure you looked at the right list?  surely _Shadwell, Deptford_ or perhaps _Penge_ would have been more suited?


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 18, 2007)

Isn't it Inverness Caley Thistle these days?


----------



## brixtonvilla (Sep 18, 2007)

babybrixton said:
			
		

> It's great to read all of these responses!  Brixton is such an amazing area - and it's hard to believe that there are so many quality football clubs within 10 miles of Brixton!  Thanks for all of the responses...  Not being from the UK - I was really curious, especially now that I have a newborn baby boy with the name Brixton!!!



Congratulations. Cool name.


----------



## Pip (Sep 19, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Yeah, the stinking racists in the Windsor Castle used to be Chelsea fans. I sadly remember the flags. There certainly hasn't been a big Chelsea pub in Brixton for a good few years - even Man City could boast a bigger contingent  in the old Commercial.
> 
> Today, I only know one long term Brixtonian who's a old Chelsea fan. The others are blow-ins, likeable enough if I'm honest.


Where was the Windsor Castle? The Canterbury's always full of Chelsea supporters when there's a game on.


----------



## Pip (Sep 19, 2007)

Zhelezniakov said:
			
		

> No tommy, you can't say anything good about Chelsea on here it's not allowed. I was brought up in the Brixton area in the 60's -70's and at that time it was a solid  Chelsea area, there used to be a huge teenage football firm called the Stockwell mob, drawn from all the local estates including Loughborough estate, anyone who had worn an arsenal shirt around there then, would have been in fear of their life. I went to school locally and nearly everyone supported Chelsea black and white, but then football support has changed in London, it's much more spread out now, have recently watched Chelsea in pubs in north London in which half the pub was supporting Chelsea. It's also bollocks to suggest that all Chelsea supporters are Nazis, we may have had more than our fair share in the past, but that has all changed now. Chelsea supporters are no more inclined to far right beliefs than the supporters of any other club you care to mention, anyway the ginger pig was an arsenal supporter I believe.


Did you go to Loughborough?? It sounds a bit like how my school (the aforementioned mighty mighty Loughborough) and estate was in the 90s, only less scary. I don't think eight year olds are really that intimidating, even to Arsenal supporters.


----------



## Greenfish (Dec 22, 2008)

quite a few Millwall in Brixton.


----------

